# where is this leading us to?



## olivia7125 (May 20, 2014)

My husband and i have been together for 7.5 years; dated for 5, married for 2.5. I understand that after marriage and/or having a child(ren), things necessarily don't stay the same in a relationship. But it is getting to the point where we are arguing over petty ass ****, we haven't had sex for 2 months (and i'm not sad about that at all), and i have already told him that I don't find him attractive anymore. 

I married him because we had such a connection, he was such a great partner, and we had amazing sex. But all that is lost and gone out the window. We have tried to do "date nights" but even with that, i'm not pleased -- I find myself bored and wanting to go home...I am constantly looking at my watch to see how much longer I have to endure.
I don't know what else to do. I feel like moving away with my daughter and just starting over.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

What would you say are the top issues you feel you're facing?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

olivia7125 said:


> My husband and i have been together for 7.5 years; dated for 5, married for 2.5. I understand that after marriage and/or having a child(ren), things necessarily don't stay the same in a relationship. But it is getting to the point where we are arguing over petty ass ****, we haven't had sex for 2 months (and i'm not sad about that at all), and i have already told him that I don't find him attractive anymore.
> 
> I married him because we had such a connection, he was such a great partner, and we had amazing sex. But all that is lost and gone out the window. We have tried to do "date nights" but even with that, i'm not pleased -- I find myself bored and wanting to go home...I am constantly looking at my watch to see how much longer I have to endure.
> I don't know what else to do. I feel like moving away with my daughter and just starting over.


To answer your questions, get the books "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters".

It's too long to type here. If you read those then people here can give you support in getting your marriage back on track.


----------

